

Show HN: Storming.me – Tweetstorms as a screenshot of text - karangoeluw
http://storming.me

======
karangoeluw
Here's what Owen Williams of TNW says about Storming.ME:

 _This is a pretty cool little tool, built by @karangoel which is perfect for
the current trend of tweeting screenshots of text. It automates the whole
thing!
E.g.[https://twitter.com/ow/status/546804495033053184*](https://twitter.com/ow/status/546804495033053184*)

What Ryan Hoover says:

_Images are known to drive more engagement on Twitter. We saw an ~80% increase
as soon as we started including screenshots in the @ProductHunt Twitter feed.*

Another example:
[https://twitter.com/karangoel/status/547162613029687296](https://twitter.com/karangoel/status/547162613029687296)

